# A human as a god



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Everybody who playes Warhammer Fantasy Battles know Sigmar is the patrongod of the Empire, but here's my theory he is also a god of the Lizardmen called Sotek.

Sotek and Sigmar both got the twintailed comet as their symbol, they both are fighting chaos(Sigmar against all chaos, Sotek against skaven). So it is pretty obvious that Sigmar is Sotek. 
I want to know what you think of this theory. Is it complete rubbish or is it true?


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

*one in the same*

sounds to me like it makes total sense....not very familiar with fantasy but i can see how GW likes to intertwine and subtly link stories and characters and so on...so i think it is highly plausable


----------



## ShankFist (Feb 21, 2008)

seems to match to me.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

excellent then...all in favour???? say WAAAAAGHGHGHGHG


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Such a tenous link could be drawn up between any two gods. Come on...


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

ah ya party pooper


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It could be just another tidbit the designers tossed in to make the background more interesting, or it could be a plan...

Sotek reborn as human Sigmar... later to be reborn as... ?

Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Sotek came very late, after the appearing of the twintailed comet i think.

In the lizardmen armybook it says "On one night, the full moon was touched with the colour og gore, and Sotek arose into the world, drenched in the blood of innumerable skaven sacrifices" I want to know when that happened.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

Sotek appeared in the Imperial year 0. So it has to do something with Sigmars crowning.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

Great work it is awesome can't wait for some more


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

makes sense.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

umm... sigmar?


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Sigmar is to fantasy what The Emperor is to 40K


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Not really. He only effects Empire. The Emp effects EVERYONE.
If you're gonna say that you would have to include gilles le breton too.
But no, Sotek was an Old One like the Lady for example while Sigmar is only human.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord Khorne said:


> Not really. He only effects Empire. The Emp effects EVERYONE.
> If you're gonna say that you would have to include gilles le breton too.
> But no, Sotek was an Old One like the Lady for example while Sigmar is only human.


I is totallys in aggreements with u's on thats 1:good:


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Sotek is one of the Old Ones and Sigmar is just a barbarian with a oversize hammer that saved the humans from orks when they arrived to the new world and become king over humans. So i think they are *NOT* the same person. Go Old Ones :victory:


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Another idea is that Sigmar is actually a lost primarch. And that the fantasy world is currently separated by a huge warp storm.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

He cant be a primarch, heldenhammer explains that he grew at the same rate as other men and that he was not the biggest strongest man, but he was blessed by ulric and an intelligent and skilled warrior. Had he been a primarch like the others he would have been a full grown man 2' taller than anyone else by the age of 8.


----------



## commissar gaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant help this but:
Praise To The God-Emperor Of Mankind!

Anyway. I think there is a link, yes, but i do like sigmar better:
one half naked dude with a hammer made by short blokes hiding in a hill against *lots * of Orks. and he won!!!!!!!


----------



## Sockmonkey (Jul 2, 2008)

*Old school link..*

Last time i checked, the whole Sigmar story was a way to potentially link WH fantasy with WH40k, with Sigmar being one of the lost primarchs, and the fantasy world being lost to the rest of the galaxy by surrounding warp storms. but with that being effectively killed off with the new editions (3rd ed of 40k i think is when it happened officially?) and the heldenhammer explanation that Ancient Tiel referred to coming into existence, that dream died. the only reason i mention this is because the original sigmar story that hasnt really changed for continuities sake doesnt really place him as the lizardmen god...tho i could be wrong, what with me not being a fantasy player lol.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> He cant be a primarch, heldenhammer explains that he grew at the same rate as other men and that he was not the biggest strongest man, but he was blessed by ulric and an intelligent and skilled warrior. Had he been a primarch like the others he would have been a full grown man 2' taller than anyone else by the age of 8.


Chaos did somthing funny with him..See chaos can fill any plot holes...


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep. Yes he can.


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i thought sigmar was the god of the imperium in 40k ive seen arwork of sigmar with his hammer on the imperium 40k throne and im pretty sure its been written about in the past editions?????????????? in the empire codex it says that sigmar DID NOT DIE but just wonderd off into the wilderness...TO RETURN SOME DAY ....i.e in 40k to once again fight the forces of chaos and that sigmar...although born a normal human became a god to be whorshipped by the empire

im not completley sure so any corrections will be apreciated


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Tripple Deuce Command said:


> ok i thought sigmar was the god of the imperium in 40k ive seen arwork of sigmar with his hammer on the imperium 40k throne and im pretty sure its been written about in the past editions??????????????
> 
> help me out vetrans!!!!


The Imperiums god is the immortal Emperor.


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

lol im fighting for the emperor and i dont even know who he is....we gotta sort this out or my figures will revolt and join chaos lol ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:laugh:


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Tripple Deuce Command said:


> lol im fighting for the emperor and i dont even know who he is....we gotta sort this out or my figures will revolt and join chaos lol ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:laugh:


You better not be a heretic commander. As a inquisitor I shall keep an eye on you.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

GW scrapped the idea of sigmar being a primarch etc., it never really worked. sotek is not an old one, but the lizardmen still worship him, nobody knows why.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tripple Deuce Command said:


> ok i thought sigmar was the god of the imperium in 40k ive seen arwork of sigmar with his hammer on the imperium 40k throne and im pretty sure its been written about in the past editions?????????????? in the empire codex it says that sigmar DID NOT DIE but just wonderd off into the wilderness...TO RETURN SOME DAY ....i.e in 40k to once again fight the forces of chaos and that sigmar...although born a normal human became a god to be whorshipped by the empire
> 
> im not completley sure so any corrections will be apreciated


If this was true then the sigmar would have to be bigger then a primarch and the emperor was made when some psychic killed themselves all at once to be reborn together as one almighty person


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Sotek is supposed to be an avatar of one of the old ones... i think. and there alrdy is a human as a god SIGMAR still counts


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

They very well could be. the info matches up.


----------



## Wilder (Jun 10, 2008)

However why would lizard men worship a human anyway?


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

never reall thought about it, but seems to make sense to me.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

really Sigmar would have to a reincranation... but ahuman reincarnated as a Skink prophet? i really dont think so, where did you come up with this shit anyway?


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

what about brets they worship a elf!!!


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

_Possibly_the Lady is an Elf. Shes more likely an Old One.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

It says in the wood elf army book that they look after by a elf!


Go the elves


----------



## Lone_Ranger882 (Nov 11, 2008)

it makes some sense, but i don't think that sotek would be a human god of lizardmen because the lizardmen men have been killing the humans that come to lustria and i always though that sotek would be some kind of giant reptile


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

hmm there is a small link but for those of you who have read the empire armybook it says that 'luther huss presented a young man named Valten to Karl Franz and proclaimed him Sigmar reborn' (p.24 , the champion of sigmar, last paragraph)

it then says that he beat archon (WOO GO VALTEN!) and was then killed by an assasin but his body mysteriously dissapeared just like sigmar dissapeared to the east 

hope this helps


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Why has this been revived so many times, damn threadomancers!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

is that an official magic lore?


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Druchii said:


> You better not be a heretic commander. As a inquisitor I shall keep an eye on you.


Wait, you weren't already? You've been slacking!



Railguns are fun said:


> GW scrapped the idea of sigmar being a primarch etc., it never really worked. sotek is not an old one, but the lizardmen still worship him, nobody knows why.


Because his coming killed millions of Skaven from Clan Pestilens and cleansed Lustria of the Skaven influence. Clan Pestilens have since come back to Lustria, damn them!



Lone_Ranger882 said:


> it makes some sense, but i don't think that sotek would be a human god of lizardmen because the lizardmen men have been killing the humans that come to lustria and i always though that sotek would be some kind of giant reptile



Sotek is described as a gigantic snake that has followed the Skaven of Clan Pestilens back into the tunnels which they used to come to Lustria in the first place. He is said to following the tunnels, eating any Skaven he comes across, on his way to the Southlands to rid the Lizardmen there of the Skaven influence also.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol, wouldnt every race like to portray their god powerful and righteous? theres a possibility but how does it link? to the empire, everything apart from dwarves and elves are evil so how could sigmar be the god of the lizardmen aswell?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Each race believes that their god/group of gods are the only ones.

Sigmar and the Old Gods are the largest example - Sigmar is now the principle Religion of the Empire. 

The Empire is representative of Britain, or Albion as it was called, although the Geographical Situation of The Empire is akin to Germany. Simgar is Jesus Christ. He was a human, then disappeared after all his Miracles, and became a God. Although his Father was not God, the Application is still there.

The Old Gods (coming from the Danish Raiders and Saxon's) were from long before the coming of Sigmar. Each one was worshipped for their strength and aid, and although some worshipped them for being better at one thing (I.e. The Teutogen Tribe worshipped Ulric, the God of Strength, War and Winter above all others), they were each prayed to, and none was seen as being a different religion. It was a Group of Collected Gods, as you will, who worked for their people.

Then came Sigmar. He was one for the people, and did stuff that they would follow. When his tales spread, he was believed more, because he was a physical representation. He was a revelation, but because he was a Physical representation, people believed he would come to aid them whenever they called. Obviously, he didn't, but the belief stuck, and instead of sharpening axes and loosening up, the Empire became more dependant on the belief of Sigmar. It's the one reason as to why the Forces of the Pre-united Empire were so strong. They had the belief of the Old Gods, had to constantly fight against each other, and their enemies, and had a God Amongst Man to lead them. However, when he left, they no longer had internal strife, and became weak.

No God is evil. They are evil from your own interpretation of it.

Are Chaos Evil? Their name implies it, but then again, what do they want? To Control the land, and warp it into their own vision. However, because they aren't human, they're instantly bad.

The Empire - witch hunts, and kills babies even slightly mutated, such as an extra finger (obviously gets worse, but any stigma is eradicated)... Surely that's evil? If you're a mother who's given birth to a child with 6 fingers, and then a Witch Hunter comes out of nowhere, and just kills your child (in horrific ways - throwing the child to dogs, burning it, beheading, one story even had the attempted hanging of a child, or it could have been fluff, written by a fan, but otherwise, it's the same thing), you're going to think they're evil.

Basically, everyone is out for themselves. Dwarves are corrupted as well - Chaos Dwarfs, and Dark Elves are Slaanesh/Khornate Worshipping High Elves.

The Least Evil Races, in a sense are Dwarfs, Chaos (not Daemons, they have innate Malice to everything,for the sake of it, although they are representatives of their gods will, they don't have the vision, jsut the vision to complete a task then they are of no use), Wood Elves, Lizardmen and Bretonnians.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Vaz said:


> The Least Evil Races, in a sense are Dwarfs, Chaos (not Daemons, they have innate Malice to everything,for the sake of it, although they are representatives of their gods will, they don't have the vision, jsut the vision to complete a task then they are of no use), Wood Elves, Lizardmen and Bretonnians.


"The only difference between a hero and a villen is where you're standing" -unknown wise guy-

sure some of the races are bad, but there 'evil' is so that they can survive. Look at the empire, its almost been crushed so many times by an internal rising of mutants. There is only so far you can go before kindness has to take second place to survival.

And look at your 'good' races u've listed vas, Wood Elves shoot anyone who enters their home, even if its for a cup of tea and biskets (damn these english, there converting me NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Dwarves take revenge for grudges no matter what, even against the offendents grand-children who wernt even alive at the time of the misdeed. Lizardmen slaughter anyone that comes to their home (using the above example, even for tea and biskets). And Bretonians will pretty much quest against anything that makes them think they can get closer to a cup (wonder if there is tea in it??).

In conclusion:
TEA AND BISKETS ARE EVIL!!!! DAMN THE BRITTISH


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, but neither do they just do stuff for Crack. Dwarves want to end their days in peace, untroubled, but neither do they trouble others.

Wood Elves? I'd shoot anyone I hadn't invited into my home. Lizardmen? They're fighting one race for the sake of it, because some leader said so, but that one race did some bad shit to them. Still, if someone gets in your way, they'll kill them. After all, if you're mortal enemy is in front of you, you shoot them. But you can't do much about it if someone you don't know or care about steps in front of it, other than reload, and fire again.

Bretonnians? They'll kill what tries to kill them, basically. The Sultans of Jafar and Araby insult the lady of the Lake, and kill the Breton questers. So then they go on a Crusade to kill them. Good riddance.

Chaos? The gods have said this land is ours. I'm coming for it, ready or not. It's like a cross between Israel and 'What time is it Mister Wolf?'.

And Tea and Biscuits? Bisket reminds me of Brisket. Which is good in a stew. Oh yeah... we love Brits love making Stew with Tea for water and biscuits to dunk in. Or even a Biscuit Brisket sandwich? Can't beat it. With a cup of tea. Oh baby...


----------

